
Capturing heat wasted in solar panels for use in distilling clean drinking water - tim333
https://techxplore.com/news/2019-07-capturing-solar-panels-distilling.html
======
howard941
Cooling the cells helps with efficiency too. A win-win-win all around if the
salt doesn't corrode or clog.

~~~
tim333
The amount of water distilled sounds quite good too. I think 1.5 litres/m2/hr.
I guess you could have separate solar and water things but maybe it's cheaper
to put them together.

~~~
jmpman
Without the cost analysis of the split system, I also question the study. Sure
it’s cool technically, but dollars drive everything.

~~~
forgottenpass
Of course cost is going to determine whether this is practical to deploy, but
products don't spring forth form Zeus' head fully formed. We should expect
they'll need time to iterate on BOM cost and performance.

